# Aquatic Pharmacy



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Found an interesting seller on ebay with an unusual business. She's selling antibiotics to fish. Truly, all her antibiotics are labelled for aquatic use only. She sells amoxicillin & cipro, even azithromycin in bottles, all the antibiotics that many prepper medicals say to stock up on. Of course, since it's for fish no prescription is required. HMMM! I've been talking about starting a tank full of tilapia.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

As many here know, me & my adult children have no medical insurance. DS went down and worked the Katrina clean up for several months. While there, he caught something they called "The Katrina Crud". 

A trip to the doc and he understood that it would take a round or two of antibiotics to get rid of that "crud". The script the doc recommended was extremely expensive (over $200 for a 10 day supply!) 

A friend of ours works at the local pharmacy. She told us the fish antibiotics are the same thing, only 1/2 strength. She sold him 10 days worth for about $8. 

It got rid of the crud.  

I have no problem using fish antibiotics, but keep in mind, they expire so might not be any good when you need them.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

my dentist laughs at me but my vet says it's the same stuff


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Well the pills they say you receive do match the description on www.drugs.com. Also, her feedback is excellent. One bottle often has enough medicine for 5 rounds of antibiotic. It's almost impossible to get a doctor to help you stock up for teotwawki. I'm a believer in obeying laws and following rules, but I don't see any rule broken in buying them. Of course, buyer beware.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Many of the online Vet supply places sell the "fish" antibiotics without needing a prescription and Amazon does also. You just have to know whice one to take for which illness! Those expiration dates are a Federal mandate, not really necessary - depending on how the stuff is stored. AT least keep them in the fridge, better yet the freezer as the freezer will extend the efficacy of the medication for several years. I vac-pac mine before freezing those tablets.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

bourbonred said:


> Well the pills they say you receive do match the description on www.drugs.com. Also, her feedback is excellent. One bottle often has enough medicine for 5 rounds of antibiotic. It's almost impossible to get a doctor to help you stock up for teotwawki. I'm a believer in obeying laws and following rules, but I don't see any rule broken in buying them. Of course, buyer beware.


It's probably the same pill, but let me put it this way ...

If you're the maker of an expensive new PATENTED antibiotic, and you only have a few years to make money off of that patent, how long do you think you're going to have the factory floor spent making those drugs for the much lower (and unsubsidized) fish market?

Or do you think it's more likely that the batches sold for pets and fish didn't pass quality controls for human consumption?


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Ernie said:


> It's probably the same pill, but let me put it this way ...
> 
> If you're the maker of an expensive new PATENTED antibiotic, and you only have a few years to make money off of that patent, how long do you think you're going to have the factory floor spent making those drugs for the much lower (and unsubsidized) fish market?
> 
> Or do you think it's more likely that the batches sold for pets and fish didn't pass quality controls for human consumption?


I worked for a Vet for years...I can tell you many of the meds we used were the exact same one for humans. He used to give his children antibiotics (pink stuff amoxi) out of his stock and it was the same bottle-exactly as what I had filled from my son's Pediatrician....even smelled like candy...my cats loved it when I was told to give it to my cat with URI...LOL. I've been given Bactrim and Keflex (skin/tissue antibiotics) from the local Vet, for my airedale that's absolutely identical to what I have in our own RX pharmacy bought bottles. Lasix is another, DES *(came with birth defect warnings for humans on label if handled) for old female dogs who drip urine... Even Ivermectin-a common animal anthelmentic ( wormer-parasites) is the same medicine used for people with parasites(ex:river blindness in Africa) same. Acepromazine ...same little tranquilizer...is given for dogs who wig out from storms- to mean dogs, or freakout scared dogs we needed to arrive in a calmer state to treat(sometimes it'd make a mean dog meaner yet-nothing like a 110 lb all muscle, totally untrained rotty that hates you and just then his muzzle falls off!). Dilantin and Phenobarbitol for dogs with seizure issues....same...dosages subject to be different.

On the other hand...do NOT ever give tylenol or Ibuprofen to your pets =slow, painful kidney/liver failure!!! Asprin's okay, and I've used Sulmet to cross blood/brain barrier to bring down swelling in a goat with goat-polio....it was left over Rx, from my sons's neuro injury a few yrs before.

*(I know just enough to be sorta dangerous...but so far, so good...I've doctored many goats, and dogs back to health, all on my own with what knowledge I have from my vet days and what Rx meds are at my home as left overs).

Back to topic... I'd use the "fish stuff...oh yeah I would...if it passed the nothing fishy here "smell test".

-scrt crk


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I think fish are quite a bit more sensitive than we are to toxins and whatever else you might be concerned about, so if it's good enough for them, I'd take it. I avoid antibiotics as much as possible anyway, haven't taken any since I was a kid. But I do store some veterinary antibiotics for my own use if I ever need them. Just be sure you understand the protocol used for that particular drug and use the entire course. Otherwise you can make your infection worse.


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok i'll bite. Can you tell us what seller it is on Ebay?? 

Tracy in WA


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Search "aquatic pharmacy". The thing is, fish are very sensitive to chemicals. Do any fish really use these meds, or is this a diversion? Now whether or not their quality-control is up to snuff, can't answer. I still plan to use my local MD, but what I've purchased are for TEOTWAWKI. They are going into storage.


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

Found it that is the name of the seller LOL. Thanks much
Tracy in WA


----------

